
Purism at LibrePlanet 2019 – Showcasing the Librem 5 Phone - kgwxd
https://puri.sm/posts/purism-at-libreplanet-2019-showcasing-the-librem-5-phone/
======
ncmncm
I'm sad that delivery pushed back from Q2 to Q3, but happy that it can make
phone calls.

I wonder if it will run Signal. Maybe the desktop version?

~~~
aibara
It will not run Signal, unfortunately. There doesn't seem to be the resources
or will to do a port yet.

[https://community.signalusers.org/t/signal-support-in-
librem...](https://community.signalusers.org/t/signal-support-in-
librem-5/6529)

